# È ridicolo credere



## Leda (28 Settembre 2012)

È ridicolo credere 
che gli uomini di domani
possano essere uomini,
ridicolo pensare
che la scimmia sperasse
di camminare un giorno
su due zampe 

È ridicolo
ipotecare il tempo
e lo è altrettanto
immaginare un tempo
suddiviso in più tempi

e più che mai
supporre che qualcosa
esista
fuori dall'esistibile,
il solo che si guarda
dall'esistere.
*

Eugenio Montale


----------

